# Determining the sex of trees



## Streets (Apr 4, 2016)

This Post Oak appears to be a male


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 4, 2016)

Actually that's her middle finger.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 4, 2016)

Laf!


----------



## Watchful (Apr 4, 2016)

The bark tells nothing. Tree sexual classification depends upon both the flower parts present and their function. The proportion of male and female parts in flowers, and the proportion of cosexual, male and female flowers on a tree, begin to determine potential gender.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 4, 2016)

Watchful said:


> The bark tells nothing. Tree sexual classification depends upon both the flower parts present and their function. The proportion of male and female parts in flowers, and the proportion of cosexual, male and female flowers on a tree, begin to determinepotential gender.



Do You Take Things Too Literally


----------



## Watchful (Apr 4, 2016)

Understanding Irony - ReadWriteThink


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 4, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Understanding Irony - ReadWriteThink



i·ro·ny
ˈīrənē/
noun
the expression of one's meaning by using language that normally signifies the opposite, typically for humorous or emphatic effect.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice image and boy we could have had so much fun with it.  Now all the life is just ...............  argh.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 4, 2016)

I love life, all life. To say that all life is just...argh is worrisome.
Keep good thoughts.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2016)

Streets said:


> This Post Oak appears to be a male View attachment 118938



That's male, I can prove. Prime lens is fine... nothing wide... just a slight macro lens please.... maybe .18... thankyou... heck where are those nikon close up lens when you need them.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 4, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> > Understanding Irony - ReadWriteThink
> ...


Unfortunately the audio is so poor I can't tell what is said.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 4, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Unfortunately the audio is so poor I can't tell what is said.



Well since you choked the life out of this thread already, I guess you can google it yourself for a written transcript.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 4, 2016)

Okay let's still try. 

Can only imagine how many condom-mini-ums ruined trying to roll onto that thingy.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, not that interested.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Streets (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a friend with a PHD in physics.  He said the bark was not well focused.  Kinda proves that education will destroy your sense of humor if overdone.


----------

